# New from MD.



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I was a cashier at Target..shit sucks! :thumbsdown:


----------



## JustinAndrew (Jun 23, 2011)

ha that it does. ive been working there for a little over a year and i have hated every second of it.


----------

